# Bluestone Melbourne Liquid Yeast



## chesl73 (14/2/19)

Hey guys

I recently heard about this: https://bluestoneyeast.com.au/

Appears to be Melbourne grown liquid yeast. Never heard of it before. Anyone got any insights?
You can't buy them off the website and a quick search doesn't return much of anything.
Seems interesting.


----------



## tanked84 (14/2/19)

Looks alright, when they selling to home Brewers?


----------



## pnorkle (14/2/19)

There's contact info on their web page - probably worth dropping them a line & asking how to purchase.


----------



## PaleRider (15/2/19)

They're not selling yet.
Doing production testing at the moment & all the QC that goes along with that.
Hopefully in a few months we'll have more options for fresh yeast.


----------



## Nullnvoid (15/2/19)

Awesome....just around the corner from work!


----------



## PaleRider (15/2/19)

Nullnvoid said:


> Awesome....just around the corner from work!



Same.


----------



## Nullnvoid (15/2/19)

PaleRider said:


> Same.



It's a good area to work.....At least 3 homebrew shops and now a yeast place all within 5 minutes of my workplace!


----------



## chesl73 (15/2/19)

I've emailed them. I'll let you know the response.


----------



## chesl73 (15/2/19)

They responded very quickly with:
"Thanks for reaching out to us. We are currently concentrating on pro brewers, but we are ramping up production so we can supply the home brew market also. Will keep you updated."


----------



## Bluestone Yeast (9/8/19)

chesl73 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I recently heard about this: https://bluestoneyeast.com.au/
> 
> ...



Hey Guys, 
We're the first 100% Australian Liquid Yeast Manufacturer from Mulgrave, Melbourne. Currently, all our strains are available for sale but only for commercial orders, We're planning to enter into the Homebrew market by next year !! Till then stay updated by Liking our Facebook page and sign up to become a bedrock brewer. Always a chance to win some exciting samples to pitch directly into creating some amazing beers. 
We love the support from our local brewers, Please connect us via messenger or email us at [email protected]. 
Cheers 
Bluestoneyeast Team


----------



## mongey (14/8/19)

I like the range. I’d support it for sure once your selling


----------



## soreba (15/8/19)

Ill be following this.. Im keen on not having to rely on the Americans as much for yeast.
Will soon be able to do full local support beer - Voyager Malt (NSW), Hops (TAS), Yeast (VIC)


----------



## Roosterboy (15/8/19)

Bluestone Yeast said:


> Hey Guys,
> We're the first 100% Australian Liquid Yeast Manufacturer from Mulgrave, Melbourne. Currently, all our strains are available for sale but only for commercial orders, We're planning to enter into the Homebrew market by next year !! Till then stay updated by Liking our Facebook page and sign up to become a bedrock brewer. Always a chance to win some exciting samples to pitch directly into creating some amazing beers.
> We love the support from our local brewers, Please connect us via messenger or email us at [email protected].
> Cheers
> Bluestoneyeast Team


So just to be clear because alot of people like to know who owns what , your totally independent from the big overseas yeast suppliers ?


----------



## goatchop41 (15/8/19)

Roosterboy said:


> So just to be clear because alot of people like to know who owns what , your totally independent from the big overseas yeast suppliers ?



Nothing on their website, nor anything in any of the available articles about them online state that they have any ties to overseas yeast manufacturers


----------



## The hop cartel (15/8/19)

Hopefully this answers some questions...

https://podtail.com/fi/podcast/the-beer-healer-interviews/ep-37-let-s-talk-about-yeast-baby/


----------



## Nullnvoid (16/8/19)

The hop cartel said:


> Hopefully this answers some questions...
> 
> https://podtail.com/fi/podcast/the-beer-healer-interviews/ep-37-let-s-talk-about-yeast-baby/



Was trying to remember what podcast I heard them on to link it. 

From what I understand from the podcast, they buy the yeast from a biobank (like everyone) and then they grow it up themselves. 

All yeast comes from the same place it's just called different names.


----------



## DJR (16/8/19)

have had a quick chat to the guys and seems interesting for sure. Commercial only but they are in operation, can't wait to see what they can do at the homebrew scale. On a commercial level the only option so far has been to order pitchable quantities from the USA and pay huge shipping charges to get it over quickly enough, from melbourne the shipping becomes a lot less.
Hopefully enough strains to keep people happy, and keen to see if they get some unique or rare stuff.


----------

